# Плотность поролона на клапанах



## vyachek (3 Авг 2018)

Здравствуйте.
Вопрос к специалистам. Поролон какой плотности применяется на клапанах? Дело в том, что поролон толщиной 3 мм у нас продается лишь  самой низкой плотностью 18 кгм3. Достаточно ли такой плотности? Поролон потностью 22, 25, 30  и выше продается толщиной от 10 мм, но не хотелось бы резать.


----------



## Kuzalogly (3 Авг 2018)

Не претендую на истину и менторство).   На старых инструментах пользую поролон с низкой плотностью, на современных- с высокой. В старых инструментах много неприлеганий, несоосностей и угловых погрешностей, там лёгкий поролон спасает, он эти грехи берёт на себя. Слежится по форме в нужных местах, и ОК.  В новых по плоскостям всё лучше, там можно и поплотнее подложки.  

А срок службы- примерно одинаковый. 

Кстати, о плотности и упругости.  Есть у меня несколько листов из Германии. Плотность- высокая, поролон мелкоячеистый, тяжёлый. Но он мягче и упруже большинства лёгких поролонов с малой плотностью, ибо создан для клапанов). Так что цифры в КГ на М3- это далеко не всё...


----------



## levsha34 (3 Авг 2018)

Попробуйте найти автовелюр, это ткань для обшивки сидений авто, приклеенная  на 3 мм поролон. Там и толщина и плотность что надо.


----------



## dj.sator (6 Авг 2018)

Аналогичный автовелюру применяется в перетяжке мебели - найти можно в магазинах ткани.


----------



## maestro954 (24 Авг 2018)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Кто знает, что за материал такой - фоамиран? Можно ли его использовать в качестве прокладок на клапанах?


----------

